# Femara side effects? Weight gain?



## huskysaffa (Oct 20, 2011)

Please help?

So I have been through many rounds IVF (very low AMH) and I kept asking my doc why he wasn't trying me on Clomid. Eventually three doctors later - I found an amazing prof who said I should have been on Femara from the beginning! (Femara less side effects to clomid).

So last cycle I took my first round Femara with blood tests throughout the cycle - including 6 days in the middle to check when exactly I ovulate. I have a super short cycle between 23 and 24 days. It was definitely a roller coaster as I suddenly had all the right hormones at the right time.

I am on second round and having ALL possible rare side effects which is typical of me as I am always the one person who gets side effects - weight gain, joint pain etc and am a little freaked out. I am gyming more than ever, watching what I eat (counting calories) and the weight is just piling on! I am the heaviest I have ever been but don't look bigger and my clothes seem ok still.

Anyone else had weight gain? Water weight? So extremely with Femara?

Thanks!!!!
Xxx

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=313285.0#ixzz2jBLGOU6Q


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Just a possibility, could it be muscle??

You say you gym a lot, and I always thought that muscle weighs more than fat. It has been a big question for many years why the health bods are so obsessed with using bmi as their answer to everything  

I too exercise and have a good amount of muscle (some fat too at the min  ), yet I am heavy!! If I tell people how much I weigh they can't believe it and sometimes in magazines I have seen some quite large ladies who claim to weigh what I weigh yet they are 2-3 dress sizes bigger?? Just shows how much of a variance there is.


----------



## huskysaffa (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Spudlin! Ooooh I wish it was muscle!!! Unfortunately nothing has changed in my regime at all to suddenly gain heaps of muscle. I think along with / considering the other side effects I am having - there are just too many suddenly for them not to be related to the Femara!

I decided when I started fertility 3 years ago that I was going to be healthy through the process, and not get too hung up on the weight fluctuations which come with all the drugs and hormones... but this has been an extreme spike for no reason! Truth is the sore joints are bothering me more than anything. 

Think if it hasnt settled on next month's dose I will have to call the clinic


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hopefully this is one of them 'no pain,no gain' type things going on for you missus....might just actually be doing the job it needs to   

think positive and hopefully your wee aches and pains come to an end or even reduce... 
heres hoping... and good luck xx


----------



## huskysaffa (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you!!! I hope so too... xx


----------

